
All your Google activity - amingilani
https://myactivity.google.com
======
grzm
Discussion from less than a day ago with over 80 comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16685179](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16685179)

~~~
amingilani
Thanks for you pointing this out! I must've missed this and posted it
independently because I happened upon the page.

------
hawktheslayer
It's nice to see they have an easy to get to _Delete My Activity_ feature but
I have to guess that it deletes it only from the perpective of me being able
to ever view it again.

~~~
galdosdi
I wouldn't be so sure (though I have not looked into it)

Google already has to comply with European right to be forgotten laws, and my
recollection from formerly working there was there was a pretty advanced
system to make it very easy to store user data tied by an ID coming from the
many diverse apps within Google, in such a way that it could all be deleted
upon request in an effective way that even accounts for backups, by having all
data being always encrypted at rest and in transit, so then only the
encryption key would have to be deleted.

So from a technical perspective, it'd almost be easier to make it really
delete it, than to not, since you'd have to not use the obvious default
internal platform for user data storage.

At least, that's my vague recollection. I never coded against that particular
API anyway. Cool idea though.

Don't confuse Google with Facebook and Uber. The different software giants
have very different cultures. Google doesn't mind moving fast but not breaking
things is very core to the culture, much more so than is at all common in
software or IT.

